# networking in greece



## peter13 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello to everyone who is either thinking of moving or is already in Greece.
I would like to create a networking group where we all meet for coffee and exchange ideas and experiences.
I am sure we all know someone that can perhaps assist another fellow human being.

I know for a fact working , citizens rights, accomodation, travel etc is something that most of us have questions about but do not know who to ask.

email me for details .

BTW I plan of having a meeting on august friday the 28th

:juggle:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

peter13 said:


> Hello to everyone who is either thinking of moving or is already in Greece.
> I would like to create a networking group where we all meet for coffee and exchange ideas and experiences.
> I am sure we all know someone that can perhaps assist another fellow human being.
> 
> ...



Peter the whole purpose of this forum is for people to exchange information, ideas and experiences.
Anyone who has genuine questions only has to ask on here and people will help.
Remember that people live in many parts of Greece including the islands so it is far easier to exchange information here than having to travel vast distances for a meeting over coffee.
Fine for those who live close to each other but by exchanging information on a forum such people who are more isolatedcan also benefit.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Pinko (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi, I just saw you message, when is your next meeting?


Hello to everyone who is either thinking of moving or is already in Greece.
I would like to create a networking group where we all meet for coffee and exchange ideas and experiences.
I am sure we all know someone that can perhaps assist another fellow human being.

I know for a fact working , citizens rights, accomodation, travel etc is something that most of us have questions about but do not know who to ask.

email me for details .

BTW I plan of having a meeting on august friday the 28th

:juggle:[/QUOTE]


----------

